# Who Dat



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Well queenie fans, it's obvious who the better team is. Not trying to rub it in, just stating facts. It's gonna be a long disapointing season for you guys. Good luck with the Twins.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Who Dat!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh, I don't know. It's only game 1 so we will see how the season shakes out. After the first quarter I thought it was going to be a blow out, but they settled in a bit and neither team looked overwelming offensively. Obviously there is alot of work to do, but considering all of the injuries I thought they did pretty good for the first game against a very good team on the road. Did anyone really expect to beat the Saints in their home opener after a SB win? They and the crowd were pretty pumped up. Pretty tough task for any team.

Why couldn't Hartley miss that kick in January? :eyeroll:

Hopefully these two teams meet up in the playoffs again. That championship game last year was exciting!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> Well queenie fans, it's obvious who the better team is. Not trying to rub it in, just stating facts. It's gonna be a long disapointing season for you guys. Good luck with the Twins.


I really didn't think we had much of a chance winning that game,and it's hard to judge a team from one game, missing Rice didn't help our cause either, but we could have lost the game with him also, I beleive it will take Favre a few games to get going this year, our defense looked pretty good for first game out, and it's a long year,16 weeks from now we should know if your right or not,,,,,Go VIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

It sure was nice not seeing any of that gay lavender and sunshine colors today!


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Where's the purple pride?

I'm sure if the queenies had won, this board would be loud and proud right now. Typical queenie fans. :crybaby:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Recurvenator, so far we know you hate the vikings, Favre, the packers, all the fans of the aforementioned teams, etc., and now we see you have already started fantasizing about the vikings losing again next week. I asked you once to tell us who you liked but have seen no response, so I gotta ask again. Do you like _anything_, or do you just enjoy wallowing in negativity?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Csquared said:


> Recurvenator, so far we know you hate the vikings, Favre, the packers, all the fans of the aforementioned teams, etc., and now we see you have already started fantasizing about the vikings losing again next week. I asked you once to tell us who you liked but have seen no response, so I gotta ask again. Do you like _anything_, or do you just enjoy wallowing in negativity?


He doesn't watch football,,,,,probably watching the WNBA playoffs,,, :rollin:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes I hate the Queens, but one game means nothing. The Pack may have won, thankfully, but it wasn't any great game to get excited about. They had a nice lead and then almost gave it away like they were the Queens. Now what could have happened in Vick had been in the entire game? Both teams have some work to do, hopefully the Queens fall on their face. And yes Csquared I am fantasizing on a Pack win and Queen loss for next week. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

To bad Vick didn't play the whole game.....probably would have been a different outcome.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We will see how the Pukers do w/o Ryan Grant for the season. :splat:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KEN W said:


> We will see how the Pukers do w/o Ryan Grant for the season. :splat:


Just read that myself and was going to post. Not good news at all. I sure hope Brandon Jackson can step up. He didn't look anything great this last game with 18 rushes for 63 yards compared to Grant's 8 rushes and 45 yards. Still not terrible, but could use some improvement.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

KEN W said:


> To bad Vick didn't play the whole game.....probably would have been a different outcome.


Kinda like if the drama queen wouldn't have thrown that INT last year, the queenies would have gone on to lose yet another Super Bowl. :crybaby:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

KEN W said:


> We will see how the Pukers do w/o Ryan Grant for the season. :splat:


It will help my team, but I hate seeing a good guy hurt like that. Favre on the other hand is such an arrogant, selfish jerk, I might smile just a little bit if he got :splat: No, actually, I would :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Csquared said:


> Recurvenator, so far we know you hate the vikings, Favre, the packers, all the fans of the aforementioned teams, etc., and now we see you have already started fantasizing about the vikings losing again next week. I asked you once to tell us who you liked but have seen no response, so I gotta ask again. Do you like _anything_, or do you just enjoy wallowing in negativity?


I guess he wants to be incognito.....kinda like Maxwell Smart. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Recurvenator said:


> It will help my team


Which is who? The Aints? When did you jump on that wagon, right after the SB? :eyeroll:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Does this mean that Grant will be a Queen next year?  oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Longshot said:


> Does this mean that Grant will be a Queen next year?  oke:


Nah......he would only ride the pine behind Pederson.

Pukes might have to go to the wildcat with no running game. oke:


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Being from Louisiana, naturally I pull for the Saints but I like the Vikes also......Farve was always a good player even though he threw a ton of interceptions throughout his career......lol.......He is a warrior with a do or die attitude on the field and I admire that about him, he took a beating in that playoff game with New Orleans last year and kept getting up, I was amazed and surprised but he earned my respect as I like the old school warriors.......One game doesn't mean a whole lot, we'll see what happens as the year progresses.......If the two teams stay fairly healthy I think they will meet again in the playoffs and it could be a different outcome next time around.


----------

